# crocodiles of the world zoo



## hector (Oct 18, 2009)

I watched the programme on discovery last night, I thought it was great, what a job!
I'm looking forward to going up and taking a look sometime.
Is caimen/croc keeping common amongst dwa licence holders?

Cheers mark


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

hector said:


> I watched the programme on discovery last night, I thought it was great, what a job!
> I'm looking forward to going up and taking a look sometime.
> Is caimen/croc keeping common amongst dwa licence holders?
> 
> Cheers mark


Yes go check sauns collection out some time. . Yes there are lots of caimen in the uk in private collections. Also a fair few dwarf african crocs


----------



## DrChino (Aug 23, 2010)

The next open day isn't too far away and I live about 45 minutes away  I will def have to pop in!


----------



## keencarper (Nov 3, 2008)

I saw this, great programme. Does anyone know if there will be a follow up show?


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

keencarper said:


> I saw this, great programme. Does anyone know if there will be a follow up show?


I'll be having a chat with Shaun next week...plus off to do a write up review of his zoo for PRK aswell, so you might want to check that out in the future


----------



## keencarper (Nov 3, 2008)

wildlifewarrior said:


> I'll be having a chat with Shaun next week...plus off to do a write up review of his zoo for PRK aswell, so you might want to check that out in the future


Nice one :2thumb:


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

im hoping to get down to the open day. and the show was ace, so recorded it so i can watch it a few times. is he a member on here?


----------



## adamis40 (Feb 15, 2011)

There is a show on again today at 5pm. Didn't see last nights so may well be the same one about Shaun but if anyone didn't catch it Discovery Channel at 5pm


----------



## dan69no (Mar 1, 2011)

bloodpython22 said:


> Yes go check sauns collection out some time. . Yes there are lots of caimen in the uk in private collections. Also a fair few dwarf african crocs


 that sounds good might check that out for myself:2thumb:


----------



## toddsdevil (Jul 12, 2009)

i watched the show today and it was awesome!
has anyone been down there yet?
im hoping to go next sunday:mf_dribble:


----------



## schumi (Oct 22, 2009)

i spoke to shaun last week and he said its a one off show and if it popular their will be a series


----------



## toddsdevil (Jul 12, 2009)

that would be great:2thumb:


----------



## riley165 (Dec 8, 2009)

*ello*

really good family day out like kev says, will be going again at some point i am sure


----------



## MrKev83 (Dec 21, 2009)

Quality day out. Highly recommended :


----------

